# Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich



## relgeitz (15. Januar 2012)

*Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich*

Hallo Leute, 

ich nutze seit kurzen meinen Notebook als Desktopersatz am Schreibtisch, dabei steht der Notebook zugeklappt am Tisch und ich verbinde via HDMI einen 32" TV, einen USB Hub an dem ein DVB-T Receiver, eine Funktastaturempfänger und eine Wechselfestplatte hängen. 

Wenn ich den Notebook zu klappe, fängt er an sehr sehr laut zu pfeifen - sehr viel lauter als würde ich die internen Lautsprecher voll aufdrehen. Ich muss mich dann immer spielen zwischen mit Ton aus/ein, irgendwann geht es dann, und ich kann den Notebook wieder zuklappen. Es fängt immer erst an wenn ich den Notebook zuklappe, wenn er offen ist, tritt das Problem nicht auf. 

Woran liegt das? 
Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Danke schon mal für die Hilfe!


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich*

teste mal diverse Dinge bei den Energieoptionen bezüglich dessen, was das Notebook machen soll, wenn man es zuklappt


----------



## relgeitz (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich*

im Prinzip soll er ganz normal weiter laufen, und ist auch so eingestellt "was soll beim zuklappen des Laptopdeckels passieren" >>> "nichts" 

Meinst du die generellen Energieoptionen? Auf was sollte ich da achten? mir wäre nichts ungewöhnliches aufgefallen.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich*

ist es denn definitiv ein Pfeifen aus den Boxen? Wenn Du vor dem Zuklappen den SOund mutest: passiert es trotzdem?


----------



## relgeitz (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich*

Ja, habs grad probiert scheint nicht vom muting abhängig zu sein. manchmal hilft mute/unmute manchmal nicht. Und vor allem ist der Ton sehr viel lauter als die max. Lautstärke der Boxen. Als es das erste Mal los ging, dachte ich ein Brandmelder ging los, ich konnte nicht mal orten woher das Geräusch kam, weil es so laut war.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2012)

*AW: Notebook gibt lautes Pfeifgeräusch von sich*

ALso, vlt probier mal mit einer Linux-CD (Knoppix), ob es auch dort passiert, wobei ich leider nicht weiß, wie korrekt dann die Verwaltung bezüglich "Klappe zu" funktioniert. Wenn es da NICHT passiert, könnte ein CHeck aller Treiber helfen, zur Not sogar win neu drauf machen.


Was mir grad einfällt: könnte es das mic der Webcam schuld sein? vlt ist das bei zugeklapptem Notebook ganz nah an einer der Boxen, nimmt das dann auf, die Boxen geben das gleiche aus, das mic nimmt wieder auf usw. => Feedbackschleife => so was pfeift nämlich laut, kennst Du vlt, wenn einer auf ner Bühne mit dem Mic zu nah an eine Box kommt.


----------

